# Story of insulin



## sofaraway (Jul 27, 2009)

http://www.dlife.com/dLife/do/ShowContent/dlife_media/tv/video_story_of_insulin.html

A video about how insulin was discovered and produced, facinating and at times made my hairs stand on end. Well worth a watch in my opinion


----------



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2009)

Indeed! And I would also recommend 'The Discovery of Insulin', a book by Michael Bliss - really makes you think about how 'lucky' we are to live in the times we do, if 'luck' is the right word - I'm not sure!


----------



## katie (Jul 29, 2009)

ooh interesting.  I will watch that tomorrow, at a more appropriate time of the day


----------



## katie (Jul 29, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Indeed! And I would also recommend 'The Discovery of Insulin', a book by Michael Bliss - really makes you think about how 'lucky' we are to live in the times we do, if 'luck' is the right word - I'm not sure!



definitely northerner, Ive often thought about how if i was born in the 'olden days' I would be dead by now and it makes you realise how serious diabetes is and how lucky we are.


----------

